# Updates on Kysha, my first and new rescue.



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, thank you for leaving your wonderful advises in my previous thread about adopting a 7y/o golden. I read and appreciate all of them!

We have no dog rescue association or golden experts here. So I am kinda doing this alone and this is my first. Feel rather silly around my family for bringing home a "burden". Her name is Kysha and she is home finally. Lke many neglected golden, she is malnourished. Her coat condition is poor, barely any muscles or fat on her, some of her front teeth were gone. Yet, Kysha is only 7. She looks like 12 to me. Kysha was also tested positive for heartworms today and I still dont know how bad it is. 

I proudly annouced her to be the second golden in my life, although she is almost senior. Looking how healthy and beautiful our 3 y/o Toby is today, I just couldnt stop crying seeing Kysha like this. So fragile in every bones yet so eager to show us the lively spirit of Golden that is still in her. My god, I never knew Golden could look like this.. Silly me.. 

It is so much easier not to see, or to just see and forget. But could I turn a blind eye? Who would ever love her again if not me? 

Funny golden is, she doesnt seem to know how bad she looks. She didnt try to find her way home even her old home is just a few blocks away from ours. Kysha just lays here quietly by my side while I am typing this. How long could she live, I dont know. But I told her "Kysha, whatever will happen, just enjoy this moment with me". 

My mom said some angels might have told her that someone will be saving her today, that was why she was so at ease and happy to leave her old home with us. Not a bit of hesitation or doubt, to trust me so surely. 

But I am scared. I have never had a dog this old in my life. I know I have plenty of love and patience, but I just need a little more strength and faith in me and Kysha. My effort might go to vain somehow and I might get my heart broken for a dog i barely knew, but I wont give her up and will never regret. Hey, it is not about me, it is about Kysha and all the other poor doggies in the world. 

Stay strong Keisha!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

If you have any questions just post them on this forum and you will get answers!

God Bless you for adopting Kysha and the most important thing she needs is love and attention and we have no doubt you will give this sweet girl that!!

I am so happy for Kysha and you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tob said:


> ...But I am scared. I have never had a dog this old in my life. I know I have plenty of love and patience, but I just need a little more strength and faith in me and Kysha. My effort might go to vain somehow and I might get my heart broken for a dog i barely knew, but I wont give her up and will never regret. Hey, it is not about me, it is about Kysha and all the other poor doggies in the world.
> 
> Stay strong Keisha!


What you said is so true. Seven is not old, she is just in her prime and with good care and good food she will blossom. 

I think you will find soon that saving her is best thing you have ever done for _yourself._

Thank you for rescuing her, she needed you.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

God Bless you and thank you for taking in Kysha.
She will repay you 1000 times over with love and affection.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Kysha girl. 

Try not to worry about the amount of time you have with her, she has a lot of years ahead of her and so much love to give you. There is no guarantees in life regarding the amount of time any of us have or our health. Make the most of each day you have. 

I recently lost my 15.5 year old Sr. boy, there is something so special about the Seniors, they just want to be with you no matter what it is you're doing. They just want to know you there for them. 

I also have a 6 yr. old golden girl. She is a former puppy mill mom that spent her entire first two years of her life in a cage, had been absued. I did a foster to adoption program for her with a Golden Rescue. She was in very poor shape both mentally and physcially when I got her. She had Stage 3 HW, received her treatments at my Vet. Once she was healthy and cleared medically, I officially adopted her. Today she is very healthy, very happy, and very much loved by us. She has such an incredible zest for life-we have learned many lessons from this beautiful girl. 

You will be amazed at the progress Kysha will make once she is healthy, is on a good diet, and receives all the love you can give. She will thank you everyday by showing you how much she loves you. Most likely, she will be the best dog you could ever hope for.

Looking forward to hearing the great progress she is making and seeing pictures of her.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for giving her a home. For me, fostering and adopting Duke is one of the most rewarding things I've ever done in my life. I know you will feel the same about Kysha.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

7 Years really isn't all that old, it's more in the prime. Granted because of the neglect she's experienced it might seem like she's a lot older, but once she gets some love, care & medical treatment for the heartworms she will probably bounce right back and act like a young one


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

You will do great by Kysha--and if you only have a few months, a few years, or many years in front of you she will be forever grateful as she is now receiving love from her someone. Our first golden senior we adopted was Beau and he was between 9-10 years old. He was hard of hearing, limited eyesight, a rough coat, and skinny. With some good food and supplements and lots of TLC, he quickly started looking like the beautiful golden he must have been in his prime and he was absolutely the sweetest dog. Everyone he met fell in love with him. While we only had him a short 7 months before losing him to cancer, I know he left this world knowing he was surrounded by love and happy. Even if I knew beforehand that we would only have had him for those 7 months and would break my heart, I would not have done anything differently. We were truly blessed that he graced our lives. (Beau is the dog in my avatar). 

Just concentrate on getting back Kysha's "golden aura" and live for today--she is, which is something we could all learn from our dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

All Kysha's needs from you is love and it is clear that you have that for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any updates*

Any updates on Kysha?


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for rescuing this poor girl.

She will repay you a thousand times over with her love.

Just give her the love she never had... and you will be doing more than a great job.

Hugs and Kisses to you both xxx

Lucysmum


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

She's very sweet!I hope she feels much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

Kysha is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!
Bless you for loving her!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

In a few weeks she will look like a different dog, and be showing her gratitude to you every day.

bless her, and thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up pics of Kysha-beautiful girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the smiley picture of her. She is looking better and better


----------

